# my appointments



## Carina1962 (Sep 21, 2010)

I start my 12 week GP/gym referral next week (2 Oct) and will be attending twice a week (as it has to fit in around my work) but my dietician appointment won't be until 2 Feb as the sessions are all full until then but i feel relieved that i'm on the right track and getting the hep i need to lose weight


----------



## Steff (Sep 21, 2010)

Good luck carina xx


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Carina,

Whoever carries out  your gym review will probabaly give you all the help you need.
Just remind them that you are diabetic and can;t eat loads of fruit in one go!!
Good luck - look forward to your post next week!


----------



## Carina1962 (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks all, i will keep you posted to let you know how i get on (and for support if i need any)


----------



## gail1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hope all goes well, keep us posted


----------



## cazscot (Sep 22, 2010)

Good luck


----------

